# "Invalid address" Running apps via WINE



## tbyte (Nov 25, 2008)

After upgrading to wine-1.1.9_1,1 almost everything stopped working with a nice error of type "Windows(tm)" (read that doesn't explain anything) "Invalid address" :\ e.g:

wine: could not load L"Z:\\usr\\home\\tbyte\\EVE_Classic_Setup_70124.exe": Invalid address

The programs shiped with wine looks to be working fine tho. 
I found this  thread about 1.1.8 but downgrade seems the only fix 

Do You guys have the same problem and it will be nice if somebody have a workaround that 

Regards.


----------



## dodo1122 (Nov 27, 2008)

I get the same thing unfortunately 
Thanks for the tip with downgrading, gonna try this when i get back home.


----------



## tbyte (Nov 27, 2008)

I actually found this bug report too. And it doesnt's seem promising.

http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16023

Especially this part:



> ------- Comment  #1 From Alexandre Julliard  2008-11-12 16:24:10  -------
> 
> My guess is that the extra allocations for the virtual heap take over the exe
> space. Someone really needs to implement memory reservation for FreeBSD.


----------



## dodo1122 (Nov 27, 2008)

This doesn't look good indeed :/ Well, i guess the only way to get working wine now is to downgrade to 1.1.7 or revert the commit which is mentioned in that bug report, which i'll try later.


----------



## Maurovale (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes, I've downgraded to wine-1.1.7,1 and everything works now 

MV


----------



## dodo1122 (Nov 28, 2008)

I just built wine from git, reverting the commit which breaks wine for freebsd (there was a conflict, it was easily fixable though). After compiling, apps run again (at least for me - i'm running 8.0-CURRENT)


----------



## bsdgooch (Nov 29, 2008)

*PATCH (Quick and Dirty): WINE regression 1.1.8 (and 1.1.9)*

"quick and dirty" patch from Alex Kozlov via freebsd-emulation...

For details, see this thread in the freebsd-emulation mailing list archives:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-emulation/2008-November/thread.html#5493

I recently ran into this when I installed from ports. Patch is attached. Copy into your /usr/ports/emulation/wine/files directory (or wherever your ports tree exists in your filesystem) and:

make deinstall
make clean
make
make install

Worked for me...


----------



## developer (Nov 30, 2008)

try....thanks


----------



## ter2007 (Dec 1, 2008)

I hate to post so soon as I have not tested this fix very much, but so far it is working for me. Thanks a million.


----------



## nickolaev (Dec 2, 2008)

Works like a charm for me too.
FreeBSD 6.4


----------



## malexe (Dec 11, 2008)

seems to work. (Just tested with one application) Do you know what the patch does exactly ?


----------



## Djn (Dec 12, 2008)

malexe said:
			
		

> seems to work. (Just tested with one application) Do you know what the patch does exactly ?



Looking at it, it moves heap_base from 0 to address_space_limit-(10*VIRTUAL_HEAP_SIZE), which I guess doesn't overlap with anything.


----------



## lizzard (Dec 14, 2008)

Have the same problem. After updating wine to 1.1.10 all works fine .
Patch doesn't help me in previous version %)...


----------

